# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Central hidráulica de Mirasol, Río Cabriel

## Luján

En el río Cabriel, aguas abajo, pero no demasiado, de la presa de Contreras se encuentra esta coqueta central hidráulica.

En el momento de hacer las fotos se encontraba en parada, rebosando el agua que circulaba por su canal de alimentación y por el azud de derivación.

Algunas fotos:









La perra tenía ganas de tirarse


El edificio


Canal de alimentación


Azud de derivación

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas fotos Luján da gusto ver correr el agua de esa manera en el tiempo que estamos.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Bonitas fotos Luján da gusto ver correr el agua de esa manera en el tiempo que estamos.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


El río llevaba un buen caudal para estar justo tras la presa de Contreras, que "ahora mismo" (dato de las 3:35 de la mañana) suelta en torno a 0.6m³/s, pero que el día de la foto libraba 13.680m³/s según el SAIH, lo que hace 1.18hm³/día. Han cerrado el grifo.

----------


## REEGE

> 13.680m³/s según el SAIH, lo que hace 1.18hm³/día. Han cerrado el grifo.


No habría algún error en el Saih???? Me parece una auténtica barbaridad, lo de esos 13.680 m3/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> No habría algún error en el Saih???? Me parece una auténtica barbaridad, lo de esos 13.680 m3/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Siento la confusión. Tengo la manía de usar el punto como símbolo decimal. Me viene por deformación profesional, ya que los lenguajes de programación tienen la "costumbre" de usar el punto decimal, a la inglesa, no la coma decimal, como en España. Son trece metros cúbicos con seiscientos ochenta milímetros cúbicos por segundo, que equivalen a un hectómetro cúbico con dieciocho metros cúbicos por día.

Por la misma deformación profesional, a las unidades de millar no suelo ponerle indicador.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas fotos Luján, es una alegría para la vista de uno ver rebosar el agua así, gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

